# Apple DVD Player 1.3 anyone have it?



## cardrobot (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello fellow mac users!
I badly need Apple DVD Player 1.3, and I can't find it anywhere. I know it was released on the 9.0.4 system cd, but I can't find that (it's been ages since I installed classic).

This is for my beige g3 which I am trying to get to play my new dvd!
If anyone knows where I can download it or if you can email it to me let me know!

BTW: I already spent well over an hour going through apples support and download section trying to find this old application to no avail. =(

If you happend to find the link, TIA!


----------



## macosxuser (Mar 13, 2006)

Apple DVD Player 1.3 is included with OS9.2.2 but I do know how to get Apple DVD Player 1.2 which is basically the same thing.

Download the MacOS 8.6 update 

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...m/Mac_OS_8.6_Update/Mac_OS_8.6_Update.smi.bin

Download tomeviewer

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15295

Then mount the 8.6 update and use tomeviewer to open the system tome file. 

Then Extract "Apple DVD Player" "DVD Navigation Manager" "DVDRuntimeLib" "DVD Region Manager" "DVD Decoder Library" "DVD PC Card Enabler".

Keep  "Apple DVD Player" "DVD Navigation Manager" and "DVDRuntimeLib" in the same folder and drag  "DVD Region Manager" "DVD Decoder Library" "DVD PC Card Enabler" to the system extensions folder and restart.


----------



## macosxuser (Apr 15, 2006)

I've also found out that the Apple DVD Player 1.3 is in the MacOS 9.1 update.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 15, 2006)

Simply use the 9.1 update CD to do a "custom install"


----------

